# Air New Zealand Safety film



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Is this the best in-flight film ever?

www.youtube.com/embed/qOw44VFNk8Y?feature=player_embedded"frameborder="0"allowfullscreen></iframe

It would not always play for me so I sought it out in You Tube... it was worth it.

'Air New Zealand safety'

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

brilliant, really imaginative and worthy of a lot of praise, FlyBe could learn a great deal from such things.....

mind you, they don't even have TV's so it's down to the cabin staff alone......

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll check it out next monday....

the one they had last year was half a dozen bikini clad girls, they certainly get you to watch the presentation

8)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Very entertaining and probably gets the attention of English language speakers who normally ignore the safety briefing.

Although even for them the actual safety equipment might get lost in the bigger picture.

As a professional I would worry that the visual distracted non-English speakers from concentrating on the message, if they could not absorb both simultaneosly.

Of course we do not know what other briefings they run in other languages after this one.

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Brilliant !


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

That's excellent! Very typical of the Kiwi's quirky sense of lighthearted fun.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Brilliant..........................

Reminded me of the video for Yorkshire Airlines


----------



## perrie333 (Nov 9, 2012)

just what you would expect from the Kiwis -they think outside the box love it


----------

